# [solved]fake raid on Intel z77

## JustMax

Привет. Наблюдаю странную проблему, может подскажете как побороть?

В системе на z77 чипе (Asrock) стоит SSD и 2 SATA винта объединенные в BIOS в fake raid0 (stripe). На SSD установлен W8 в sda1, и Gentoo в sda5/6 ... с dual boot через grub2, gpt не используется, partition lable msdos. На fake raid (sdb, sdc) в данный момент ntfs партишен с данными. Хотел всего лишь подцепить этот райд для просмотра в gentoo но обломался по следующей причине: после загрузки линукса (что мной скомпилированного кернела, что gentoo LiveDVD) fake raid в BIOS меняет статус на Failure! Соответственно W8 его тоже не видит, если перегрузится в виндоуз. dmraid -ay пишет, что найден raid0 в конфигурации (1/2) но второй диск (sdc) не найден. Чтобы райд в биосе опять получил статус Normal помогает только полностью выключить питание и проиницилизировать систему сначала. Пробовал полностью отключать поиск и поддержку raid в кернеле, но после загрузки линукса, raid в биосе опять failure. Что это может быть и как бороться ? Спасибо!Last edited by JustMax on Tue Feb 04, 2014 1:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pinkbyte

Мой личный опыт с RAID-ами на материнских платах говорит о том, что использовать их можно только если нельзя по какой-то причине настроить либо RAID средствами ОС(softraid) либо поставить полноценный аппаратный RAID-контроллер внешней платой.

В качестве рекомендации можно попробовать обновить BIOS на мат.плате и BIOS самого RAID-а(бывает они обновляются отдельно, бывает - вместе, надо уточнять на сайте производителя). Если это не поможет - я бы рекомендовал уходить с fake raid и настраивать динамические диски в Windows и mdadm - в Linux.

----------

## JustMax

Да, я тоже уже к этому склоняюсь  :Sad:  Похоже или ждать нового кернела с поддержкой этого чипа или биоса.

----------

## JustMax

Решил проблему пересоздав райд не через биос а с помощью mdadm указав -e imsm для контейнера. После этого разбил раид на несколько партишенов для линукса и виндуза. Все работает, в биосе вся информация тоже отражается корректно. Возможно это косяк биоса асрока, а через mdadm все прошилось корректно.

----------

